# Ricciardi:"Green pass garanzia immunità,almeno fino 2023"



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

*Gualtiero Ricciardi, consigliere del ministro Speranza, mente spudoratamente sul green pass* che ormai tutti hanno compreso non abbia alcun legame con questioni sanitarie.
*Oltre a voler tenere le restrizioni almeno un altro anno...*

"Uno dei perni della lotta al covid in Italia, oltre alla vaccinazione, sono *i green pass che ci consentono sostanzialmente di frequentare gli ambienti al chiuso in maniera sicura: chi è vicino a noi non è infetto e non può contagiarci*

Il ministro Speranza ha ribadito che la mascherina va portata e usata quando non si può garantire la sicurezza all'esterno.
Nessuno mette in dubbio la necessità di usarla all'interno. Il virus circola ancora nel resto del mondo e in Italia.
Stiamo andando incontro ad un miglioramento ma non dobbiamo abbandonare la cautela.

Sono d'accordo con il professor Locatelli.
Dobbiamo stare molto attenti, *non dobbiamo rifare per la terza volta consecutiva l’errore commesso negli ultimi 2 anni: pensare che tutto sia finito, riaprire tutto e trovarci sistematicamente con un rialzo dell'epidemia, un autunno e un inverno problematico. 
Dobbiamo abituarci a questa nuova normalità*, si è aggiunta questa malattia temibile che non è paragonabile ad un’influenza.

*L'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 e il green pass vanno tenuti almeno fino a tutto il prossimo inverno"*


Adnkronos


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

manca ancora un mese alla fine dell'inverno 2021-2022 e già parla di coprire tutto l'inverno 2022-2023

penso sia il primo al mondo a fare un'affermazione del genere

comunque il fatto che un consulente ministeriale da due anni possa mentire in tal modo e non essere messo al muro, non solo da tutta la politica di governo ma anche dalla scienza, la dice lunga dal sonno della ragione vigente in Italia

già con delta era falso, ma con omicron veramente è da scoppiare a ridere in faccia ad uno che dice di essere immune perchè ha il green pass
non so come il giornalista sia rimasto serio


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma davvero c'è qualcuno che leggendo/ascoltando queste parole ci casca ancora?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

Il disastro economico che arriverà sarà una bella botta per questi, forse riusciranno a sviare ancora dal problema se scoppia la guerra con la Russia.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è qualcuno che leggendo/ascoltando queste parole ci casca ancora?


certo, ma la cosa che spaventa più di tutte è che il primo a crederci sia il ministro Speranza tanto da portare sistematicamente queste posizioni in Consiglio dei ministri


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

qui e' dove il monumentale errore di comunicazione di questo governo (e del precedente) giace.

Trovo aberrante che Ricciardi dica "chi sta al chiuso seduto vicino a noi non puo' infettarci".

Credo che anche un macaco del madagascar abbia ormai capito che chi e' vaccinato puo' assolutamente infettarsi e, seppur in modo piu' circoscritto, infettare gli altri.

Il green pass e' un obbligo vaccinale, ne' piu' ne' meno. Bisognava avere molta piu' trasparenza e dire dall'inizio: "Il vaccino e' un farmaco salvavita, serve ad evitare morti ed ospedalizzazioni, pertanto viene reso obbligatorio per tutti".

Senza ipocrisie e fraintendimenti.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

la legge del contrappasso per queste persone sarebbe un esilio in paesi dove non sono mai esistite queste misure.
un soggiorno forzato e obbligo di vita in comunità, non chiusi tra quattro mura come la Capua che per due anni è stata intervistata dalla Florida e non ha MAI detto una singola volta che fuori dal suo civico la gente vivesse in modo sostanzialmente normale senza avere un vero lockdown o restrizioni degne di nota se non per qualche settimana nel momento peggiore

vi rendete conto della forza della psicologia umana e dei soldi ovviamente (aperta partita iva apposita) ?
questa persona per due anni in strada e ovunque ha visto vita normale in Florida, si collega nel suo civico e racconta ecatombi per il covid perorando ogni possibile restrizione


----------



## vota DC (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qui e' dove il monumentale errore di comunicazione di questo governo (e del precedente) giace.
> 
> Trovo aberrante che Ricciardi dica "chi sta al chiuso seduto vicino a noi non puo' infettarci".
> 
> ...


Il green pass tra l'altro non è sospeso nemmeno per i positivi al covid.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qui e' dove il monumentale errore di comunicazione di questo governo (e del precedente) giace.
> 
> Trovo aberrante che Ricciardi dica "chi sta al chiuso seduto vicino a noi non puo' infettarci".
> 
> ...



Stai chiedendo a dei delinquenti di sconfessarsi e rinunciare a delinquere.

La trasparenza non è un dettaglio che è mancato, è un cardine fondamentale di quello che è stato imbastito. Se fosse stato così, hai voglia in due anni a raddrizzare la mira.

Per me non esistono errori a questo livello, è pianificazione.

Se poi qualcuno si lamenta, allora si può sempre dire che è stato un errore, ma ormai a queste cose ci possono credere solo gli ebeti.

Con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il green pass tra l'altro non è sospeso nemmeno per i positivi al covid.



esatto, con queste evidenti incongrueita' generi esattamente l'effetto opposto.

Se il governo avesse detto da subito "abbiamo deciso per l'obbligo vaccinale perche' per noi e' la strategia giusta per salvare vite e limitare il carico sugli ospedali" senza se e senza ma, avrebbero fatto una migliore figura


----------



## Wetter (14 Febbraio 2022)

Io penso che se gli altri paesi ridurranno fino ad eliminare ogni tipo di restrizione non ci sarà nessun Ricciardi che tenga. Pian piano tutti i paesi europei stanno progressivamente allentando la corda, diamo tempo al tempo.


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ricciardi a te serve un camion sotto casa HONK HONK


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo, ma la cosa che spaventa più di tutte è che il primo a crederci sia il ministro Speranza tanto da portare sistematicamente queste posizioni in Consiglio dei ministri


Qui c'è una altro inghippo secondo me. Speranza non è che ci crede, Speranza segue ed esegue una precisa strategia.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

ieri sera ancora un'intervista in ginocchio di FazIo Fabio in prima serata sulla rete pubblica RAI

non leggo interrogazioni parlamentari...le fecero i renziani quando ci fu l'imitazione della Boschi...


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gualtiero Ricciardi, consigliere del ministro Speranza, mente spudoratamente sul green pass* che ormai tutti hanno compreso non abbia alcun legame con questioni sanitarie.
> *Oltre a voler tenere le restrizioni almeno un altro anno...*
> 
> "Uno dei perni della lotta al covid in Italia, oltre alla vaccinazione, sono *i green pass che ci consentono sostanzialmente di frequentare gli ambienti al chiuso in maniera sicura: chi è vicino a noi non è infetto e non può contagiarci*
> ...


L'unica cosa che ormai mi spaventa, mi fa rabbia e mi disgusta allo stesso tempo sono i milioni di italiani che ascoltando questi pezzi di sterco non solo non si ribellano come in ogni altro paese davvero civile e democratico, ma che buona parte di essi penda dalle loro labbra. Siamo un popolo di vigliacchi, di farabutti e di egoisti per una grande maggioranza.


----------



## Raryof (14 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che ormai mi spaventa, mi fa rabbia e mi disgusta allo stesso tempo sono i milioni di italiani che ascoltando questi pezzi di sterco non solo non si ribellano come in ogni altro paese davvero civile e democratico, ma che buona parte di essi penda dalle loro labbra. Siamo un popolo di vigliacchi, di farabutti e di egoisti per una grande maggioranza.


Siamo un popolo bellissimo. Andrà tutto bene. 










Solo per aggiungere una postilla, a quanto pare Bassetti ha il potere di attivare o disattivare il green pass a piacimento secondo questo essere dis-umano di sesso femminile penso, no ma state tranquilli, non hanno creato dei mostri col camice bianco, è tutto normale.
Ora sotto coi campi di concentramento.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo un popolo bellissimo. Andrà tutto bene.



Onestamente, come ho già scritto, mi sentirei abbastanza preso per il culo se togliessero il green pass rapidamente, mi sarei evitato volentieri la terza dose.
Detto questo, se lo togliessero prendo e porto a casa, pazienza.

Ma questa che chiede a Bassotti di tenere il green pass, se rappresenta l' italian* medi*, beh siamo veramente fritti.

Manco conosce l' interlocutore giusto.

Chi è sto Bassetti, il re? Che diavolo chiede cosa a lui sta tizia


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente, come ho già scritto, mi sentirei abbastanza preso per il culo se togliessero il green pass rapidamente, mi sarei evitato volentieri la terza dose.
> Detto questo, se lo togliessero prendo e porto a casa, pazienza.
> 
> Ma questa che chiede a Bassotti di tenere il green pass, se rappresenta l' italian* medi*, beh siamo veramente fritti.
> ...


Vedila così.
Se non lo tolgono tra qualche mese ti costringeranno a fare la quarta, la quinta e così via.

Io ho fatto due dosi, eviterei volentieri la terza in aprile e probabilmente nonostante il test negativo ho avuto la omicron in dicembre.

Ma se domani togliessero tutto non mi darebbe fastidio che qualcuno sia riuscito a non vaccinarsi, ma gli farei un applauso per aver resistito.
Soprattutto per chi ha lavorato facendo tamponi ogni due giorni o chi è stato sospeso. Per loro sì che mi inginocchierei, non per i BLM.

Eliminare il green pass sarebbe un bene per tutti, personalmente continuerei a seguire l'andamento del virus e l'uscita di nuovi vaccini per valutare se farlo in autunno e soprattutto se farlo fare a mia madre. Ma deve essere una scelta libera e sulla base di dati trasparenti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ricciardi a te serve un camion sotto casa HONK HONK


O sopra di lui


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> O sopra di lui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gualtiero Ricciardi, consigliere del ministro Speranza, mente spudoratamente sul green pass* che ormai tutti hanno compreso non abbia alcun legame con questioni sanitarie.
> *Oltre a voler tenere le restrizioni almeno un altro anno...*
> 
> "Uno dei perni della lotta al covid in Italia, oltre alla vaccinazione, sono *i green pass che ci consentono sostanzialmente di frequentare gli ambienti al chiuso in maniera sicura: chi è vicino a noi non è infetto e non può contagiarci*
> ...


Se sono convinti che questa sarà la normalità d'ora in poi... Bhe hanno sbagliato epoca


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gualtiero Ricciardi, consigliere del ministro Speranza, mente spudoratamente sul green pass* che ormai tutti hanno compreso non abbia alcun legame con questioni sanitarie.
> *Oltre a voler tenere le restrizioni almeno un altro anno...*
> 
> "Uno dei perni della lotta al covid in Italia, oltre alla vaccinazione, sono *i green pass che ci consentono sostanzialmente di frequentare gli ambienti al chiuso in maniera sicura: chi è vicino a noi non è infetto e non può contagiarci*
> ...


Questo ha dei problemi seri, mi disgusta solo a vederlo e sentirlo parlare ancora peggio perché si capisce chiaramente che ha degli interessi ad affermare le stupidaggini che asserisce. Abbiamo una classe politica abominevole, sembrano una massa di rettiliani senza empatia e capacità di provare qualsiasi emozione umana. 
È impensabile proseguire in questo modo, il green pass deve venire meno in tutte le sue sfaccettature il 31 marzo. Anzi è pure troppo, visto che in Europa stanno aprendo praticamente ovunque.


----------



## Kayl (14 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo un popolo bellissimo. Andrà tutto bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io scriverei sotto sta qua che per snellire e rendere più veloci le elezioni bisognerebbe togliere il diritto di voto alle donne, anche la patente così da diminuire il traffico e il livello di inquinamento, ecc… e vediamo se continua con i suoi inneggiamenti a misure discriminatorie e anticostituzionali.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Io scriverei sotto sta qua che per snellire e rendere più veloci le elezioni bisognerebbe togliere il diritto di voto alle donne, anche la patente così da diminuire il traffico e il livello di inquinamento, ecc… e vediamo se continua con i suoi inneggiamenti a misure discriminatorie e anticostituzionali.


Quella tizia appartiene sicuramente alla categoria di delatori, che nell'antica Grecia venivano chiamati sicofanti, che si divertono a segnalare alla polizia i ristoratori o i negozianti che non chiedono il green pass. Se le tolgono il green pass, le viene meno il passatempo.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

in Italia non sappiamo mai se questo continuo riferimento al 2023 sia perchè gira la storia delle pandemie che durano tre anni mediamente oppure per arrivare così fino alle elezioni...
dal "rigorismo sanitario" al "paraculismo politico" il dubbio è sempre vivo...


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che poi in Italia non sappiamo mai se questo continuo riferimento al 2023 sia perchè gira la storia delle pandemie che durano tre anni oppure per arrivare così fino alle elezioni...


La mia speranza più ottimistica è che non vogliano dare l'impressione che le restrizioni stiano per essere tolte entro breve perchè vogliono smaltire le terze dosi, se annunciassero la fine al 31 marzo più persone resisterebbero.
Il mio timore più pessimistico è che invece non vogliano mollare l'osso e che anzi, questo sia stato solo un test e che il peggio non è ancora arrivato.

Chi ha la possibilità di andarsene dall'Italia dovrebbe farlo, scegliendo bene la destinazione.


----------



## Dexter (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gualtiero Ricciardi, consigliere del ministro Speranza, mente spudoratamente sul green pass* che ormai tutti hanno compreso non abbia alcun legame con questioni sanitarie.
> *Oltre a voler tenere le restrizioni almeno un altro anno...*
> 
> "Uno dei perni della lotta al covid in Italia, oltre alla vaccinazione, sono *i green pass che ci consentono sostanzialmente di frequentare gli ambienti al chiuso in maniera sicura: chi è vicino a noi non è infetto e non può contagiarci*
> ...


É normale che continuino imperterriti, é nel loro interesse professionale che la pandemia perduri...ciò che però mi dà speranza per il futuro é che ormai anche i più tenaci, i complottisti del complottismo io li chiamo, si stanno arrendendo all'evidenza. Lavoro più o meno al pubblico, anche qui sul forum il clima é più disteso, e ormai non crede quasi più nessuno alle pu...nate di questi soggetti, se la cantano e se la suonano da soli. Dopo 3 anni di bugie alla fine aprono gli occhi anche i più scettici, la corda se la tiri all' infinito prima o poi si spezza


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La mia speranza più ottimistica è che non vogliano dare l'impressione che le restrizioni stiano per essere tolte entro breve perchè vogliono smaltire le terze dosi, se annunciassero la fine al 31 marzo più persone resisterebbero.
> Il mio timore più pessimistico è che invece non vogliano mollare l'osso e che anzi, questo sia stato solo un test e che il peggio non è ancora arrivato.
> 
> Chi ha la possibilità di andarsene dall'Italia dovrebbe farlo, scegliendo bene la destinazione.


il fallimento dell'obbligo vaccinale degli over 50 è duro da digerire per la componente più esaltata del governo, se prima pareva scontato farlo sparire a giugno ora non lo è più.
così come le restrizioni vanno separate tra aperto e chiuso, quelle all'aperto è molto probabile spariscano magari anche a marzo ma quelle al chiuso...lì sarà la vera battaglia, perchè daranno il contentino dell'aperto (una cosa logica, visto che dal 2020 sappiamo cosa accada al virus all'aperto) ma terranno duro al chiuso per tirare la volata autunnale

con la bella stagione taluni saranno soddisfatti di non avere restrizioni all'aperto e accetteranno di averle ancora al chiuso
purtroppo viene meno anche la spinta di protesta del turismo internazionale, perchè per loro ci sono meno restrizioni (seppur superiori ai paesi di origine) quindi tutto sta nella ribellione degli italiani con il punto di non ritorno superato

per il governo il momento clou è tra primavera ed estate, perchè se resistono con mesi con bassa diffusione e ricoveri allora è fatta dato che difficilmente si troverà una maggioranza per togliere le restrizioni a settembre-ottobre
da lì in poi tirare a campare fino alla primavera 2023 è un gioco da ragazzi in un paese dove i giornalisti battono le mani a Draghi all'unisono in conferenza come in Nord Corea
bisogna trovare una maggioranza politica per farle sparire tra aprile e l'estate


----------



## Raryof (14 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É normale che continuino imperterriti, é nel loro interesse professionale che la pandemia perduri...ciò che però mi dà speranza per il futuro é che ormai anche i più tenaci, i complottisti del complottismo io li chiamo, si stanno arrendendo all'evidenza. Lavoro più o meno al pubblico, anche qui sul forum il clima é più disteso, e ormai non crede quasi più nessuno alle pu...nate di questi soggetti, se la cantano e se la suonano da soli. Dopo 3 anni di bugie alla fine aprono gli occhi anche i più scettici, la corda se la tiri all' infinito prima o poi si spezza


La differenza sostanziale è una, fino all'estate e anche diversi mesi prima parecchi vaccinati che avevano aspettato un po' sono andati a fare le due dosi per togliersi il dente, come si suol dire, sicuri che col vaccino non sarebbero stati contagiati e non avrebbero contagiato, sicuri che con le 2 dosi avrebbero completato il famoso ciclo vaccinale e il virus sarebbe stato debellato o reso raffreddore molto presto, questo in previsione dei mesi freddi, poi il resto è storia.
Venuto meno l'inganno iniziale gli stessi vaccinati hanno dato modo al governo di prendersela con chi non c'era cascato, seguendo tabelle coercitive che poi hanno portato all'obbligo vaccinale farsa, ai supermergagreenpass, a storie di degrado urbano, sociale, lavorativo; in una situazione simile ben pochi hanno continuato a seguire il puzzo pandemico, bevendosi ogni baggianata come i primi mesi, quelli che adesso aspettano sono quelli che sono rimasti fregati, in poche parole stuprati dentro perché si sono trovati in mezzo e adesso pensano addirittura di poter dire di no a terze o quarte dosi.
Logico che per molti fessi il green pass sia utile, che fai mi spani le persone ingannandole e poi non gli dai la pomatina solo a loro? ma è psicologia umana questa, al suo meglio, col risultato che con l'inganno sono stati messi nel sacco gli uni ed esclusi gli altri.
Come nella miglior fiera del consumismo non serve che il vaccino sia definitivo, basta che faccia il suo finto lavoro un po' alla volta e dai, che sarà mai tornare a farsi un paio di dosi se sei ancora vivo dopo 3? magari alla quarta salti, ma fino ad allora sei stato nel giusto, stuprato dentro ma nel giusto, minacciato ma nel giusto, poi vabbè, c'è chi non riuscirebbe a reggere nemmeno una rissa con dei bambini figuriamoci un clima insostenibile come questo, distopico e ammorbidito da media corrotti e perbenisti.
Il tempo comunque è dalla nostra parte, molti si sveglieranno ancora, altri paesi torneranno ad una specie di normalità e anche da noi sarà così, col ritorno della bella stagione dovranno fare i salti mortali per mantenere questo strumento discriminatorio anche quando non ci sarà nessuna emergenza sostanziale proprio come ora, dovranno affidarsi all'obbligo vaccinale che di fatto mantiene viva la tensione, l'emergenza che vedono solo loro, ma basterà? voglio vederli più avanti, voglio vedere se qualcuno non si sveglierà o non si sentirà un pirla a parlare come Prodi che diceva "adagio adagio il green pass verrà accettato, è eccezzionale, adagio adagio ihihih" mentre nel resto del mondo ne sono usciti e hanno smesso di ridurre un popolo di lobotomizzati in schiavitù sociale.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Italia non sappiamo mai se questo continuo riferimento al 2023 sia perchè gira la storia delle pandemie che durano tre anni mediamente oppure per arrivare così fino alle elezioni...
> dal "rigorismo sanitario" al "paraculismo politico" il dubbio è sempre vivo...


Ecco, stavo parlando giusto oggi con un amico di questa cosa. Ormai a partire dal maggio 2020 fino ad oggi nella vicenda covid il lato politico-economico-sociale si è fatto sempre più predominante sul lato sanitario, le decisioni vengono prese quasi solo a scopo politico. E il riferimento al 2023 non è casuale. 

Comunque alla fine la colpa è anche del popolo bue. Ma come diavolo si fa a volere che continui il green pass solo perché si è fatta la terza dose e ci si ente fregati? In quel caso bisogna prendersela con il governo, non pregare che si continui con le ingiustizie perché così il proprio ego è soddisfatto. Che pochezza, mamma mia


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

*ancora il pandemonista Ricciardi:*

"L'immunizzazione dal Covid, sia quella naturale per chi si è contagiato, sia quella acquisita con il vaccino, non è permanente ma svanisce con il tempo.
Ormai abbiamo molte evidenze

La cosa migliore che si possa fare, dunque è continuare a proteggersi: nel caso in cui si sia avuta la malattia con un ciclo vaccinale completo, nel caso non ci si sia ammalati con le dosi di richiamo.
*Probabilmente dovremo continuare a proteggerci nel prossimo futuro con altre dosi di richiamo, a partire dalle persone più vulnerabili ma poi, naturalmente, dovremmo farle tutti

Con l'obbligo si proteggono in primis gli stessi over 50 e, di conseguenza, l'intera comunità grazie alla riduzione dei contagi*
*Per quanto riguarda gli irriducibili che rischiano di perdere il lavoro la situazione è sicuramente complicata. Ma sul piano sanitario si tratta di una misura mirata a salvargli la vita

Sono convinto sostenitore dell'obbligo vaccinale non tanto in funzione dell'età ma del rischio.*
*Considerato però che abbiamo vaccinato obbligatoriamente il personale sanitario, quello scolastico, universitario, sociale, la circolazione del virus si è ridotta e vale la pena concentrarsi su misure salva-vita come queste"*


Adnkronos


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo un popolo bellissimo. Andrà tutto bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Questo è l'esempio perfetto , una persona totalmente lobotomizzata non più in grado di intendere e di volere.
Quindi perchè lei si è sorbita le 3 dosi,tutti dovrebbero fare la sua "stessa fine",pena sopravvivere senza più alcun diritto.

Sono ormai lontani i tempi di quelli che sostenevano di vaccinarsi per proteggere anche chi non poteva sottoporsi al vaccino.
Intento nobile,anche se il castello di sabbia è crollato subito dopo,dal momento che loro stessi potevano contagiarsi e contagiare a loro vota,magari proprio la categoria di persone che volevano proteggere.

Non vale più neanche il vaccinarsi per proteggere se stessi.
Ora siamo entrati nella fase ripicca : _gnegnegne,io ho fatto 3 dosi e quindi anche tu devi porgere il braccio e farti bucare 3 volte come me,altrimenti non vale! _


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É normale che continuino imperterriti, é nel loro interesse professionale che la pandemia perduri...ciò che però mi dà speranza per il futuro é che ormai anche i più tenaci, i complottisti del complottismo io li chiamo, si stanno arrendendo all'evidenza. Lavoro più o meno al pubblico, anche qui sul forum il clima é più disteso, e ormai non crede quasi più nessuno alle pu...nate di questi soggetti, se la cantano e se la suonano da soli. Dopo 3 anni di bugie *alla fine aprono gli occhi anche i più scettici*, la corda se la tiri all' infinito prima o poi si spezza


Ne dubito, pochi gg fa qualcuno affermava che "é una malattia incurabile che gira solo per colpa dei novacchese". Ci sono troppi rimbambiti per sperare che si aprano gli occhi. Oltre a questi ci sono gli idioti che si credono esseri superiori col megagreenpass plus. Se glielo levi son costretti a tornare a vite infime nelle fogne.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo un popolo bellissimo. Andrà tutto bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarà una delle ex bimbe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ecco, stavo parlando giusto oggi con un amico di questa cosa. Ormai a partire dal maggio 2020 fino ad oggi nella vicenda covid il lato politico-economico-sociale si è fatto sempre più predominante sul lato sanitario, le decisioni vengono prese quasi solo a scopo politico. E il riferimento al 2023 non è casuale.
> 
> Comunque alla fine la colpa è anche del popolo bue. Ma come diavolo si fa a volere che continui il green pass solo perché si è fatta la terza dose e ci si ente fregati? In quel caso bisogna prendersela con il governo, non pregare che si continui con le ingiustizie perché così il proprio ego è soddisfatto. Che pochezza, mamma mia


Perchè il ragionamento dell'italiano medio filo governativo e prono al grin cas è del tipo: "Io mi sono fatto il vaggino, cuindi devo poter sventolare il grin cas alla faccia dei novacchese! Ricordatevi sempre: l'Itaglia è una repubblica fondata sul vagino!1!1!"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, pochi gg fa qualcuno affermava che "é una malattia incurabile che gira solo per colpa dei novacchese". Ci sono troppi rimbambiti per sperare che si aprano gli occhi. Oltre a questi ci sono gli idioti che si credono esseri superiori col megagreenpass plus. Se glielo levi son costretti a tornare a vite infime nelle fogne.


Si sentono digitali e tecnologici, vuoi mettere aprire una applicazione dello smartphone per mostrare il QR? Masse di boomer che si sentono evoluti, poi magari non riescono a mandare una mail.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo è l'esempio perfetto , una persona totalmente lobotomizzata non più in grado di intendere e di volere.
> Quindi perchè lei si è sorbita le 3 dosi,tutti dovrebbero fare la sua "stessa fine",pena sopravvivere senza più alcun diritto.
> 
> Sono ormai lontani i tempi di quelli che sostenevano di vaccinarsi per proteggere anche chi non poteva sottoporsi al vaccino.
> ...


Io ho fatto 3 dosi ma una come questa la farei interdire perché non ci sta con la testa. Sta gente vota ti rendi conto?
Ho fatto 3 dosi e me ne frego, non voglio più grincazz e porcate simili. Ragionare del tipo “io ho fatto 3 dosi allora mi girano perché sono poi babbeo degli altri” è roba di livello mentale bassissimo. Che pena


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sentono digitali e tecnologici, vuoi mettere aprire una applicazione dello smartphone per mostrare il QR? Masse di boomer che si sentono evoluti, poi magari non riescono a mandare una mail.


Non è questo il problema. La verità è che molta gente ha bisogno di questi mezzucci per sentirsi superiori agli altri, credono di fare parte di un élite di menti superiori, l’intelighenzia del paese e poi in realtà sono miserabili. Io mi sono vaccinato solo perché non volevo casino con lavoro e viaggi e stimo immensamente chi è rimasto fedele alle proprie idee. A me il vaccino non serviva perché sono sano e ho 34 anni. Ma con il ricatto poi cedi


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è questo il problema. La verità è che molta gente ha bisogno di questi mezzucci per sentirsi superiori agli altri, credono di fare parte di un élite di menti superiori, l’intelighenzia del paese e poi in realtà sono miserabili. Io mi sono vaccinato solo perché non volevo casino con lavoro e viaggi e stimo immensamente chi è rimasto fedele alle proprie idee. A me il vaccino non serviva perché sono sano e ho 34 anni. Ma con il ricatto poi cedi



L'italiota è:

1) frustrato
2) senza spina dorsale

La 1) è causata da noi stessi e dal malgoverno di farabutti. Ma siccome esiste la 2), invece di vaporizzare chi ci dilania l'esistenza, preferiamo rifarcela con il nostro vicino, perché, hey, il vicino ce lo hai a portata di mano e mica ti può fare niente.

E loro, i furbini del governo, proteggono questa gente insana di mente, perché in realtà proteggono sé stessi.

Questi maledetti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 7AlePato7 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Si sentono digitali e tecnologici, vuoi mettere aprire una applicazione dello smartphone per mostrare il QR? Masse di boomer che si sentono evoluti, poi magari non riescono a mandare una mail.
> ...


Beh...quale che sia la motivazione il meccanismo è molto simile alla mania che scoppiò, in quel caso per fortuna in una sparuta minoranza, per la famigerata e fallimentare app di tracciamento contagi, ricordate? "Dobbiamo fare come in Coreahhh"...e vi garantisco che è rimasto ancora qualche giapponese...pardon coreano...che lo va ripetendo come un ebete. I danni cerebrali di questa storia si vedranno per anni, soprattutto in Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'italiota è:
> 
> 1) frustrato
> 2) senza spina dorsale
> ...


Siamo sempre stati così come popolo..non cambieremo mai purtroppo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Beh...quale che sia la motivazione il meccanismo è molto simile alla mania che scoppiò, in quel caso per fortuna in una sparuta minoranza, per la famigerata e fallimentare app di tracciamento contagi, ricordate? "Dobbiamo fare come in Coreahhh"...e vi garantisco che è rimasto ancora qualche giapponese...pardon coreano...che lo va ripetendo come un ebete. I danni cerebrali di questa storia si vedranno per anni, soprattutto in Italia.


Ahahahah che cosa hai tirato fuori, la mitica app immuni che ha floppato alla grande ed era caldeggiata dai soliti soloni e dalla fan base  

esatto amico mio, i danni cerebrali (gravissimi tra l’altro) si vedranno per anni e già sono ampiamente visibili..


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gualtiero Ricciardi, consigliere del ministro Speranza, mente spudoratamente sul green pass* che ormai tutti hanno compreso non abbia alcun legame con questioni sanitarie.
> *Oltre a voler tenere le restrizioni almeno un altro anno...*
> 
> "Uno dei perni della lotta al covid in Italia, oltre alla vaccinazione, sono *i green pass che ci consentono sostanzialmente di frequentare gli ambienti al chiuso in maniera sicura: chi è vicino a noi non è infetto e non può contagiarci*
> ...


ma per favore. Se uno non si è vaccinato finora di certo non lo farà più avanti. Questa settimana dovrebbe essere in discussione un emendamento della lega per far abrogare il green passa il 31 marzo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre stati così come popolo..non cambieremo mai purtroppo



Per fortuna tra qualche generazione spariranno tutti. Rimarranno solo quelli all'estero, gli italiani in Italia saranno al 90% di altre etnie


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per fortuna tra qualche generazione spariranno tutti. Rimarranno solo quelli all'estero, gli italiani in Italia saranno al 90% di altre etnie


In effetti manca poco a questo avvenimento ormai..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma per favore. Se uno non si è vaccinato finora di certo non lo farà più avanti. Questa settimana dovrebbe essere in discussione un emendamento della lega per far abrogare il green passa il 31 marzo



Il green pass è legato allo stato di emergenza (per ora), se cade lo stato di emergenza il 31 marzo cadono tutte le norme relative al green pass e non c'è bisogno di alcun emendamento. Sta roba della lega è la classica pagliacciata


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il green pass è legato allo stato di emergenza (per ora), se cade lo stato di emergenza il 31 marzo cadono tutte le norme relative al green pass e non c'è bisogno di alcun emendamento. Sta roba della lega è la classica pagliacciata


Infatti. Io, come ho detto pochi giorni fa in un altro topic, io ho veramente paura di quello che succederà dopo il 31 marzo con questo esecutivo. Per mantenere certe leggi, le farebbero mettere in costituzione e lì sarebbe la fine. Almeno ora, c'è lo stato d'emergenza e le leggi, quelle vere e non i dpcm, non si toccano.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma vogliamo parlare del (fake) obbligo mascherine all'aperto in Campania? L'avete letta l'ordinanza? Cioè, dice di indossarle all'esterno, però è specificato "nelle ore di affollamento", per non andare contro l'ordinanza nazionale. A maggior ragione, c'è scritto "in conformità" con l'ordinamento nazionale. Incredibile come ormai contino più le parole dei governatori, ma non quello che c'è scritto veramente su carta.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahahahah che cosa hai tirato fuori, la mitica app immuni che ha floppato alla grande ed era caldeggiata dai soliti soloni e dalla fan base
> 
> esatto amico mio, i danni cerebrali (gravissimi tra l’altro) si vedranno per anni e già sono ampiamente visibili..



Perchè ai tempi non hanno pensato al ricatto "O installi e usi l'app Immuni oppure ti impedisco di lavorare"


----------



## Kayl (14 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Io, come ho detto pochi giorni fa in un altro topic, io ho veramente paura di quello che succederà dopo il 31 marzo con questo esecutivo. Per mantenere certe leggi, le farebbero mettere in costituzione e lì sarebbe la fine. Almeno ora, c'è lo stato d'emergenza e le leggi, quelle vere e non i dpcm, non si toccano.


il green pass è discriminatorio, la discriminazione è condannata dalla costituzione italiana. E nell'epoca del politicamente corretto sarebbe la più grande boiata plausibile. Tutto quello che hanno fatto è anticostituzionale.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Perchè ai tempi non hanno pensato al ricatto "O installi e usi l'app Immuni oppure ti impedisco di lavorare"


Pensavo più ad uno slogan : se non scarichi l’app m.uori  
L’app più demente di sempre


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il green pass è legato allo stato di emergenza (per ora), se cade lo stato di emergenza il 31 marzo cadono tutte le norme relative al green pass e non c'è bisogno di alcun emendamento. Sta roba della lega è la classica pagliacciata


Io sono piuttosto certo che questi ******** al governo non si fermeranno qui. Li avete visti in faccia? Quel Colao ha come obiettivo quello di mettere agli italiani il microchip come i cani, Draghi parla come un extraterrestre, con la mascella che gli si muove solo da un lato, per non parlare di Cartabia, Franco, Brunetta, Speranza... 
Questa roba del green pass ce la trascineremo a lungo, non sono servite a niente né le manifestazioni pacifiche, né le denunce. Addirittura hanno cacciato via col Daspo persone tranquille, alla minima manifestazione di dissenso le forze di polizia hanno l'ordine di reagire.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Febbraio 2022)

La sensazione è di essere indifesi.
Separazione dei poteri... Costituzione garantista... e poi vedi che stanno tutti dalla stessa parte, inclusi i tribunali e Mattarella firma tutto. Allucinante.


----------

